# Jagruti Yatra Moto



## closetonanak (Jul 15, 2008)

I Seen Jagriti Yatra At Surat, But I M Confuse That Is This The Only Way To Celebrate 300 Year, Spending Lots Of Money On It But Will It Impact On Any Sikh ? Can Yatra Convert Any Sikh Guy Who Is Clean Shave,? ? ? ? ?  I Am Also Sorry If I Heart Anybody


----------



## SadeePuri (Jul 15, 2008)

Following links -enjoy videos 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70NvyFN1_Zg&NR=1



300 Saal Guru de Naal - Nanded 2008: Jagriti Yatra in Chandi Chowk - New Delhi (Video)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pk14ZDS-GdQ&feature=related

http://sikhsinkuwait.wordpress.com/2008/04/28/300-saal-guru-de-naal-jagriti-yatra-video/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXjqICJqV5w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgBMvaPuV1E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBJJWHwwuCg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzKcq2NZT0Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bWhTmHO_RU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21Bglvtndj0&feature=related


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 15, 2008)

Sadee_puri ji

I really enjoyed those videos. They had a very up-beat effect.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jul 15, 2008)

i heard that Nero was the most pompous emperor of Rome


----------



## pk70 (Jul 15, 2008)

closetonanak said:


> I Seen Jagriti Yatra At Surat, But I M Confuse That Is This The Only Way To Celebrate 300 Year, Spending Lots Of Money On It But Will It Impact On Any Sikh ? Can Yatra Convert Any Sikh Guy Who Is Clean Shave,? ? ? ? ?  I Am Also Sorry If I Heart Anybody



*Unfortunately that is the truth though hard to swallow. We love drum beating, show off. Tow hundred years Guru jian what taught  us not to do, being their Sikhs, still we do. Freedom of mind to use for others to  bring Guru's refuge, has been lost in shallow show off. Pray to Akaalpurakh to pity on us while watching Caravan of show off in competition of others.
*


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 15, 2008)

What is wrong with celebration?


----------



## pk70 (Jul 15, 2008)

aad0002 said:


> What is wrong with celebration?



*aad0002 Ji

Nothing wrong with it unless the other part for which celebration becomes due is completely ignored. Why not calibrating it by opening more humanitarian institutions, more well staged Keertan  almost all over with exemplary behavior to inspire others. In celebration why not special plans are made to elevate the poors struggling through heart piercing poverty. They have replaced all old historical sites with expensive marbles but never care to perserve it. Celeberation without its spirit to celebrate gets reduced to show off. During Guru Sahibaan time they celebrated Guru Sgabad by taking to all over India without dancing a empty show off.*


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bright Side:

1. More and more people know SIKHS EXIST.
2. More and more people know THERE IS A GURU WHO IS RELIABLE. No strings attached, No social, ethical, and financial manipulation involved in SEEKING GOD.


> *View Rohit Markande's map*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300saalgurudenaal


----------



## Honey22 (Jul 16, 2008)

mÚ 5 ]
nwnk siqguir ByitAY pUrI hovY jugiq ]
hsMidAw KylµidAw pYnµidAw KwvMidAw ivcy hovY mukiq ]2]


mÚ 5 ]
nwnk siqguir ByitAY pUrI hovY jugiq ]
hsMidAw KylµidAw pYnµidAw KwvMidAw ivcy hovY mukiq ]2]

Fifth Mehl:
O Nanak, meeting the True Guru, one comes to know the Perfect Way.
While laughing, playing, dressing and eating, he is liberated. ||2||


mwJ mhlw 5 ]
ivsru nwhI eyvf dwqy ]
kir ikrpw Bgqn sMig rwqy ]
idnsu rYix ijau quDu iDAweI eyhu dwnu moih krxw jIau ]1]
mwtI AMDI suriq smweI ]
sB ikCu dIAw BlIAw jweI ]
And ibnod coj qmwsy quDu BwvY so hoxw jIau ]2]
ijs dw idqw sBu ikCu lYxw ]
CqIh AMimRq Bojnu Kwxw ]
syj suKwlI sIqlu pvxw shj kyl rMg krxw jIau ]3]
sw buiD dIjY ijqu ivsrih nwhI ]
sw miq dIjY ijqu quDu iDAweI ]
sws sws qyry gux gwvw Et nwnk gur crxw jIau ]4]12]19]


mwJ mhlw 5 ]
ivsru nwhI eyvf dwqy ]
kir ikrpw Bgqn sMig rwqy ]
idnsu rYix ijau quDu iDAweI eyhu dwnu moih krxw jIau ]1]
mwtI AMDI suriq smweI ]
sB ikCu dIAw BlIAw jweI ]
And ibnod coj qmwsy quDu BwvY so hoxw jIau ]2]
ijs dw idqw sBu ikCu lYxw ]
CqIh AMimRq Bojnu Kwxw ]
syj suKwlI sIqlu pvxw shj kyl rMg krxw jIau ]3]
sw buiD dIjY ijqu ivsrih nwhI ]
sw miq dIjY ijqu quDu iDAweI ]
sws sws qyry gux gwvw Et nwnk gur crxw jIau ]4]12]19]

Maajh, Fifth Mehl:
I shall never forget You-You are such a Great Giver!
Please grant Your Grace, and imbue me with the love of devotional worship.
If it pleases You, let me meditate on You day and night; please, grant me this gift! ||1||
Into this blind clay, You have infused awareness.
Everything, everywhere which You have given is good.
Bliss, joyful celebrations, wondrous plays and entertainment-whatever pleases You, comes to pass. ||2||
Everything we receive is a gift from Him
-the thirty-six delicious foods to eat,
cozy beds, cooling breezes, peaceful joy and the experience of pleasure. ||3||
Give me that state of mind, by which I may not forget You.
Give me that understanding, by which I may meditate on You.
I sing Your Glorious Praises with each and every breath. Nanak takes the Support of the Guru's Feet. ||4||12||19||


----------

